

Ask HN : Why every little startup seem to have a designer on their team? - dan_sim

Every startup these days seem to have a designer on their team (I'm thinking of http://mite.yo.lk/en/ but it could be anyone). How can you afford that?<p>I mean, I can pay for a web designer but it costs me too much and the design does not evolve with the product so we go on and make our own shitty design.<p>What do you do to have at least an OK design?
======
maxdemarzi
If you can't design yourself, get "inspired" by good designers ( _cough_ copy
_cough_ ).

Here is a list of 20 good designers to start from:

[http://www.webdevtuts.net/articles/20-web-designers-you-
shou...](http://www.webdevtuts.net/articles/20-web-designers-you-should-know-
about-and-follow/)

